# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Cumbre del clima en Paris

## termopar

> *Gates, Bezos y Zuckerberg crean un fondo para promover energías limpias*
> 
> 28 grandes fortunas financiarán proyectos de desarrollo no contaminante en el mundo
> 
> Algunas de las mayores fortunas del mundo se han lanzado a las energías limpias. Dentro de los actos paralelos de la cumbre del Clima de París, que se celebra en la capital francesa hasta el 11 de diciembre, el fundador de Microsoft, Bill Gates, anunció ayer la creación de una plataforma para financiar proyectos de desarrollo de energías limpias en el mundo, una de las claves para lograr mitigar el cambio climático. Las renovables, en el proceso de producción de energía, no generan emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, causantes del calentamiento global.
> 
> En ese fondo, que se llamará Coalición Energía Breakthrough, también estarán presentes como inversores otras importantes fortunas, como la del consejero delegado de la red social Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, y la del fundador del portal de ventas online chino Alibaba, Jack Ma.
> 
> Las renovables, según Gates, han hecho muchos progresos y podría ser un camino al futuro energético de cero emisiones de dióxido de carbono. Pero dada la magnitud del desafío, tenemos que explorar muchos caminos diferentes y eso significa que también tenemos que inventar nuevos enfoques, añadió. Gates ya anunció en junio su intención de invertir 2.000 millones de dólares (1.800 millones de euros) en proyectos de energías renovables, un sector en el que ya está presente y en el que busca aumentar su implicación.
> ...


Hasta los grandes fondos de inversión quieren más energía verde.

Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...90_751578.html

----------


## termopar

> *La agricultura entra en la negociación de París sobre el cambio climático*
> 
> 100 países contemplan medidas de mitigación relacionados con la agricultura y deforestación
> 
> En la cumbre del clima de París se intenta sustituir el Protocolo de Kioto. Pero esta vez, a diferencia del pacto de 1997, la idea es que se incluyan medidas de reducción de las emisiones responsables del calentamiento del 100% del planeta y no solo las de los países desarrollados. La agricultura, la deforestación y los usos del suelo —responsables del 24% de las emisiones globales— juegan un papel que en Kioto no tuvieron. Cien países tienen medidas de mitigación en este sector.
> 
> "El Protocolo de Kioto tiene el sello de Europa", explica Charlotte Streck, directora de Climate Focus, una consultora especializada en cambio climático presente en la cumbre de la capital francesa. En Europa, resalta esta experta, las políticas sobre deforestación y agricultura relacionadas con el cambio climático "son las grandes olvidadas". En el viejo continente, la lucha contra el cambio climático se ha centrado en el sector energético. Como Europa acabó como el principal motor de Kioto, el grueso de las medidas se han centrado en transporte y energía en las últimas décadas.
> 
> Pero Streck cree que en el pacto de París "esto va a cambiar". "Será un acuerdo de todos los países y de todos los sectores", apunta. La ONU calcula que el 24% de los gases de efecto invernadero que el hombre expulsa a la atmósfera están relacionados con la agricultura, la deforestación y los cambios de usos del suelo.
> ...


referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...27_253737.html

Esto también podría estar en el hilo de deforestación pero  me parece conveniente que toda la información sobre la cumbre pueda estar en un mismo hilo y opinar de ello. 

Otro claro mensaje. La agricultura intensiva hace tanto daño o más que la emisión de CO2 energética. Hay que recuperar los bosques, si no, pasará como en Almería:




> *Gacelas bajo la alcazaba de Almería*
> Los antílopes se crían en la ciudad porque es su clima ideal, y la desertización acosa los invernaderos de El Ejido sin que se sepa cuánto durará el agua.
> 
> En Almería ciudad, al pie de la alcazaba, corretean gacelas del Sáhara, y con esto ya uno se hace una idea de cuánto se parece este clima al de África. Unos pocos antílopes llegaron aquí, a una granja del Centro Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), en 1971, y ya son más de 400. Viven como en su casa. Es más, en el caso de las gacelas Mhor es su única casa, porque en la original se han extinguido. Esta especie no existe en libertad. Este centro, que cría otras tres especies, las reintroduce luego en Senegal, Mauritania y Marruecos. "Es un lugar único, Almería es el sitio con un clima más parecido a su zona de origen. De hecho, cuando llegaron se les hizo un cobijo, por si querían meterse, y nunca lo hicieron", cuenta Teresa Abaigar, bióloga de la finca.
> 
> Almería es la zona más seca de Europa, pero no es de ahora, sino de hace miles de años. Eso no es preocupante. Otra cosa es lo que se está desertificando ahora mismo. "El desierto es un ecosistema de miles de años, con mucha diversidad, con interacción entre las especies, muy afinado. En cambio, en una zona desertificada todo es banal, la vegetación se muere", dice Juan Puigdefábregas, uno de los mayores expertos mundiales sobre el tema. Vicente Andreu, director del Centro de Investigación de la Desertificación (Cide) del CSIC, en Valencia, cree que se ignora el sentido real de este fenómeno: "Se piensa en dunas y camellos, pero es algo más profundo. Significa pérdida de productividad biológica por la acción humana, que impide sostener el ecosistema".
> 
> En España está ocurriendo esto, una humillación del paisaje, en cinco sitios, aunque solo representa el 1% del territorio dentro un panorama en el que el 30% del suelo nacional ya está degradado. La desertificación avanza, asociada a regadíos excesivos, en los nuevos olivares del Este de Andalucía, en los cultivos de La Mancha, donde se están secando el Júcar y varios ríos, y en el Valle del Ebro. También en la gran dehesa que va de Salamanca a Huelva, por culpa de las subvenciones comunitarias por cabeza de ganado, que han disparado la población vacuna.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...75_128862.html

----------


## termopar

> *India impulsa una 'alianza solar' de 120 países... sin España*
> 
> CARLOS FRESNEDA Enviado especial París
> 
> ACTUALIZADO 02/12/201500:53
> 
> El primer ministro indio, Narendra Modi, ha lanzado en París una "alianza solar" internacional a la que se han sumado 120 países (entre los que no está España, aunque sí Francia). India, que cuenta con la mayor huerta solar de Asia (Charanka Solar Park, de 270 megavatios) y con el primer aeropuerto solar del mundo (Cochin International, en Kerala), se ha propuesto dar un impulso "extra" a la energía fotovoltaica y aspira a conseguir el 40% de su electricidad de fuentes renovables en el 2030. Tras el paso al frente de China, el primer emisor mundial de CO2, todas las miradas en París están puestas en India, que en el 2022 será el país más poblado del planeta y que tiene el reto de sacar a más de 300 millones de habitantes de la pobreza (incluida la precariedad energética). "La idea es crear un gran mercado para las placas solares para abaratar sus costes", ha explicado en París el portavoz de la delegación de India, Ajay Mathur. "Nuestra intención es poner a trabajar juntos a países que tienen grades recursos solares, que hasta ahora no han sido explotados y que representan una gran oportunidad de expansión para la tecnología solar". La mayoría de los integrantes de la "alianza solar" son países asiáticos, africanos y latinoamericanos, principalmente en los trópicos. India ha invitado a varios países europeos y a un puñado de corporaciones a unirse al proyecto, que cuenta con el apoyo de Enel, Engie, Areva y Tata Steel, entre otros. El anunció ha sido celebrado por James Watson, director de SolarPower Europe, como un gran paso adelante para la industria, tras los reveses sufridos en los últimos años en el viejo continente y a pesar del imparable crecimiento mundial del sector fotovoltaico."Es muy excitante ver cómo India ha asumido el liderazgo en este asunto", declara Watson a 'The Guardian'. "La inicitativa va a significar más oportunidades para el sector solar en todo el mundo y va a ser muy positiva para combatir el cambio climático". Narendra Modi se ha comprometido aportar de entrada el equivalente a 80 millones de euros para lanzar la "alianza solar", que tendrá su sede en una ciudad aún por determinar en India, con la meta de lograr 370 millones de euros de agencias internacionales y países miembros para ponerla en marcha a partir del próximo años. El Gobierno de Dubai ha anunciado también en París su fuerte apuesta por la energía solar con un programa para hacer obligatoria la instalación de paneles en todos los edificios del país en el 2030, con la meta de generar el 25% de sus energía con renovables ese mismo año y llegar al 75% en el 2050.


Lo curioso es que empresas que hasta ahora eran muy contaminantes quieren lavarse la cara y financian este tipo de iniciativas. Hablo de TATA, AREVA, Engie, ENEL y otras más que hay. Llegan tarde y muchísimo tendrían que hacer después de los deterioros causados por ellos mismos, pero si la dicha es buena.....De todas formas no creo que su cambio de actitud venga por un buenismo desbordante. Son empresas que ven venir un cambio importante y que se encuentran señalados o en horas bajas.

----------


## termopar

una entrevista algo antigua pero interesante su contenido:




> *Narbona augura que los acuerdos de la Cumbre del Clima de París serán "insuficientes"*
>  "Lo más dramático" es que las consecuencias del cambio climático se concentran en zonas que "no han contribuido ni en un 5%"
> EUROPA PRESS. 26.08.2015 
> 
> La exministra de Medio Ambiente y consejera del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CNS), Cristina Narbona, considera que no habrá acuerdos globales en la lucha contra el cambio climático hasta que los países industrializados paguen su deuda "histórica" con los países pobres o emergentes, y prevé que los pactos a los que se llegue en la próxima Cumbre del Clima de París (COP-21), que se celebrará en diciembre de este año 2015, serán "insuficientes". 
> 
> A juicio de Narbona, los países en vías de desarrollo deben "entender" que los desarrollados tienen esta "responsabilidad histórica", porque hasta la Cumbre de Río de Janeiro (1992) "el 90% de las emisiones procedía de los países desarrollados", por lo que, a su entender, países como Estados Unidos, Canadá o Japón, así como la Unión Europea, tienen una serie de "deberes" y "uno de ellos es apoquinar dinero". "Ese va a ser uno de los grandes escollos para que haya un acuerdo internacional que cubra la totalidad del planeta", ha asegurado Narbona en su intervención esta tarde en el seminario 'Quo Vadis Europa III? Nuevo ciclo político: crecimiento, energía, clima y vecindad', que se celebra esta semana en la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo (UIMP).
> 
> Así mismo, en relación con la próxima Cumbre del Clima de París, ha incidido en que "uno de los puntos más interesantes" será que los presidentes de los Gobiernos "va a ser menos protagonistas" por la aparición de otros agentes, como los alcaldes que "actúan al margen" de sus gobernantes. En su opinión, "lo importante" de esta cumbre es que habrá "esfuerzos importantes" porque se dará importancia al "cómo" se cumplirán los compromisos de los diversos países y no sólo al anuncio de estos compromisos. Por ello, ha pronosticado que va a ser una cumbre marcada por la diversidad de actores y por la "presión" que hacen agentes como la Unión Africana, que tienen una posición "beligerante" contra el mundo desarrollado para que evite las consecuencias de los desastres naturales. 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2542...insuficientes/

----------


## termopar

> *Medio millar de fondos de inversión se alejan de las energías fósiles*
> 
> La financiación de la descarbonización es clave en el acuerdo contra el cambio climático
> MANUEL PLANELLES París 2 DIC 2015 - 19:16 CET
> 
> Si los 195 países reunidos en París logran un acuerdo robusto contra el cambio climático, se enviará "un mensaje claro a los mercados", decía el lunes el secretario general de Naciones Unidas, Ban Ki-moon: "El cambio es inevitable". Más allá de las acciones concretas de cada Gobierno, mandar ese mensaje nítido es básico si se quiere que los inversores internacionales se sumen al proceso de descarbonización de la economía y se desentiendan de los combustibles que más gases de efecto invernadero emiten cuando se queman para generar energía. La OCDE ha pedido este miércoles que salga "una señal fuerte" de la cumbre de París para el sector financiero, que debe tener certezas sobre sus "inversiones".
> 
> En septiembre de 2014 se lanzó una campaña internacional de desinversión en combustibles fósiles. Según el balance presentado este miércoles en la cumbre de París, más de 500 instituciones se han sumado a esta iniciativa. En total, estos inversores poseen 3,4 billones de dólares en activos, aunque 350.org y Privar-La (las asociaciones que coordinan esta campaña) reconocen que es complicado saber exactamente el importe de la desinversión, ya que algunas contribuciones a esta campaña son parciales.
> 
> ...


Vamos a ver si esto va en serio y cuales son las conclusiones finales

----------


## pablovelasco

Hablan del carbón y de las renovables... Qué hay de la nuclear??? Los residuos son mucho menos, y es una energía barata y fiable. Lo que pasa es que a esta gente parece que le nombras "la bicha"

----------

Jonasino (03-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Barata??
 Fiable??
Muchos menos residuos??

 Estás hablando de la energía nuclear, no de una fábrica de caramelos.

En fin. Ver para creer.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> En fin. Ver para creer.


Refranero español: "No hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver"

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Refranero español: "No hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver"


Qué sabio es el Refranero español... : " Con beatas y beatos, mucha vista y poco trato".

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (03-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Hablan del carbón y de las renovables... Qué hay de la nuclear??? Los residuos son mucho menos, y es una energía barata y fiable. Lo que pasa es que a esta gente parece que le nombras "la bicha"


Jajajaaja,.... Es que se les ha olvidado. Estos inversores, algunos de las personas y fondos más ricos del mundo, con miles de millones y no se dan cuenta de la oportunidad que están perdiendo. Eres un fenómeno!

----------


## termopar

> *El Golfo asume su debilidad*
> 
> ¿Puede una región adicta al petróleo volverse verde? La sola idea suscita escepticismo, pero necesidad obliga. Un informe científico ha alertado de que las orillas del golfo Pérsico van camino de hacerse inhabitables a causa del calentamiento global. En vísperas de la Cumbre del Clima, varios países de la zona se comprometieron a recortar emisiones o, al menos, a reducir su dependencia de los combustibles fósiles. Hasta el líder supremo de Irán, el octavo país más contaminante del mundo, ha instruido a su Gobierno para que tome medidas.
> 
> En una carta dirigida a los jefes de los tres poderes, el ayatolá Ali Jamenei les pedía a mediados de noviembre que “promuevan la economía verde y conciencien a la gente sobre el medioambiente”. Incluso enumeraba una lista de 15 políticas generales para hacer frente “al cambio climático y las amenazas medioambientales como la desertificación, las tormentas de arena y la sequía”.
> 
> Sus palabras, que suelen servir de guía para la toma de decisiones y redacción de leyes, refuerzan el anuncio por parte de Irán de que va a reducir un 4% sus emisiones para el año 2030. Incluso la vicepresidenta para Medio Ambiente, Masumeh Ebtekar, ha sugerido que, una vez que se levanten las sanciones y si se obtienen inversiones extranjeras, podría lograrse una reducción suplementaria de otro 8 %.
> 
> La República Islámica, con 80 millones de habitantes, lleva varios años de sequía y ha visto como el nivel de sus aguas subterráneas desciende hasta niveles alarmantes. El lago Urmia, al noroeste del país, ha desaparecido prácticamente. Este año las tormentas de arena y polvo llegaron a paralizar Teherán y una docena de ciudades de la provincia de Juzestán e incluso causaron varios muertos.
> ...


Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...60_979812.html

----------


## termopar

> *El expresidente de México critica la falta de decisión en las cumbres del clima*
> 
> Felipe Calderón, expresidente de México y actual director de la Comisión Global sobre Economía y Clima, habla de una cárcel en la que muchos Estados se encierran voluntariamente. Los países que están apostando por generar electricidad con carbón, dice, están metiéndose en una prisión para 50 o 60 años más y tirando las llaves por la ventana. Sostiene que la transición ya está en marcha: Va a llegar un momento en el que la energía renovable será más barata que la de los combustibles fósiles. Fui secretario de Energía en 2003 y 2005 en México. Hoy, 11 años después, la solar es un 90% más barata de lo que era entonces y la eólica casi otro tanto. Es evidente que la curva de costos de las renovables está descendiendo rápidamente.
> 
> Calderón, que ha participado en la cumbre del Clima de París, no le ve sentido ahora a hacer inversiones de largo plazo en energías de combustibles fósiles. Pero, reconoce, eso no lo tienen claro todos los actores. Y señala como culpable al titubeo que los Gobiernos siguen mostrando a la hora de afrontar decisiones en las cumbres del clima, donde, tras dos décadas, no se ha conseguido cerrar un acuerdo global y efectivo aún. A muchos tomadores de decisiones no les importa lo que va a pasar dentro de 20 o 30 años. Les importa lo que va a pasar el año que entra, en que hay elecciones. Es nuestra tragedia política. Cuántos votos me da y cuántos me quita una decisión, y el que venga detrás que arree.
> 
> La comisión que dirige formada por economistas, políticos y empresarios, se dedica a alertar de los riesgos que tiene retrasar la transición hacia una economía libre de emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, causantes del cambio climático. Independientemente de lo que crean sobre el cambio climático, que no es un tema de fe sino de ciencia, muchas empresas saben que vendrá una regulación tarde o temprano. Y más vale que sea temprano, porque si algo está haciendo más costosa la transición son las dudas y la falta de decisión de muchos Gobiernos. Este titubeo, apunta Calderón, está generando que haya empresas que realicen a la vez inversiones verdes en renovables e inversiones en combustibles fósiles. Y esta doble cobertura encarece el crédito, las decisiones Si tomamos decisiones de una vez y se mandan mensajes claros se eliminarán muchos costes de transición.
> 
> Calderón, como muchos organismos internacionales como la ONU o la OCDE, cree necesario terminar con los subsidios a los combustibles fósiles. No se puede estar buscando una meta de descarbonización de la economía en este siglo si al mismo tiempo estás impulsando subsidios a las fósiles. Es absurdo que se siga subsidiando la explotación petrolera y las gasolinas, concluye.


Lamentablemente sigue habiendo gente que sigue teniendo fe y pensando que esto no va a ocurrir y así estamos, pasando la bola.

Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...08_636764.html

----------


## termopar

> *Propuestas que se niega a estudiar la Cumbre de París*
> 
> El debate económico futuro no versará entre liberalismo e intervencionismo. Son posiciones anacrónicas, como la inexistencia ya de trincheras de izquierdas o de derechas más allá del nombre
> 
> ¿Acabará la cumbre con buenas intenciones vacías de enjundia más allá de añorar el fiasco tramposo del fallido Protocolo de Kioto?
> Para resolver un problema, primero hay que plantearlo correctamente en vez de lanzar propuestas aisladas que no resuelven nada. Mientras los objetivos se centren exclusivamente en atemperar el incremento de la concentración de CO2 en la atmósfera, sin marcar objetivo coordinado de reducción de contaminantes y contra la pérdida de biodiversidad, se encadenará un fiasco tras otro. 
> Es peligroso hacer depender de un único parámetro múltiples desafíos naturales. La naturaleza es mucho más compleja, y las soluciones también lo son. 
> Simplezas conceptuales que llevan aparejadas consecuencias nefastas. Como cuando se promovió de manera arbitraria el coche diésel, con el fin de reducir las emisiones, deteriorando la calidad del aire, incrementando la polución en nuestras ciudades y el gasto en sanidad. 
> 
> ...


referencia: http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/econ...paris_1113257/

Pongo esto aunque sea un artículo de opinión, pero a mi parecer da en el clavo.

Y una buena recomendación extraída para los del SCRATS: "No puede ganar siempre el que más trampas haga o el que menos escrúpulos tenga. La economía y las finanzas tienen que dejar de ser otro instrumento malvado en manos de las élites extractivas, que continúan promoviendo desastrosas desigualdades. 
Con este acercamiento, *ganará en los mercados aquel capaz de producir y vender sin hacer daño a nadie, aquel que respete la naturaleza y a sus semejantes*"

----------

NoRegistrado (05-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El cambio climático y su probable impacto están demostrando ser menos perjudiciales y más lentos de lo que se temía, mientras que la eliminación del dióxido de carbono de la economía está resultando más dolorosa y cara de lo que se esperaba.
> 
> En febrero, el presidente Obama aseguró, de forma un tanto despreocupada, que el cambio climático era una amenaza mayor que el terrorismo. Esta semana se celebra en París, una ciudad atemorizada por los recientes atentados brutales, la cumbre del cambio climático a la que asisten líderes de todo el mundo. ¿Qué hace que estos líderes mundiales estén convencidos de que el cambio climático es un asunto que requiere una solución más urgente y que representa una mayor amenaza que los incesantes brotes de violencia islamista?
> 
> No puede estar relacionado con lo que está ocurriendo con las temperaturas mundiales, que están aumentando a un ritmo muy lento, menos de la mitad de las previsiones científicas de 1990, cuando empezó a hablarse del calentamiento global.
> 
> Además, cada vez hay más pruebas que apuntan a que el planeta ha alcanzado temperaturas muy superiores a las actuales en varias ocasiones en los últimos 10.000 años.
> 
> La preocupación de los líderes mundiales tampoco puede estar relacionada con las consecuencias de este ligero aumento de temperatura. A escala global, los científicos insisten en que no ha habido un aumento de la intensidad de las tormentas, las inundaciones o las sequías, mientras las muertes atribuidas a estos desastres naturales han disminuido gracias a las tecnologías modernas y a las infraestructuras. El hielo del Océano Ártico se ha fundido recientemente en verano más de lo habitual en los años 80, pero el hielo del Océano Antártico ha aumentado, y la Antártida está ganando suelo helado, según un nuevo estudio de científicos de la NASA publicado en el Journal of Glaciology. El nivel del mar prosigue su lenta subida -de entorno a 30cm por siglo-, y no hay indicios de que se haya producido ninguna aceleración reciente.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.expansion.com/economia/po...b6b8b45e4.html

----------


## termopar

> *La agencia de renovables pide doblar la inversión contra el cambio climático*
> El objetivo es duplicar la instalación de fuentes de energía limpia en los próximos 15 años
> MANUEL PLANELLES París 4 DIC 2015 - 20:40 CET
> 
> En la Cumbre del Clima de París todos miran a las renovables. El sector de la energía —incluyendo el transporte y la construcción— es responsable de más de dos tercios de las emisiones mundiales de gases de efecto invernadero, causantes del calentamiento global. Y la generación de electricidad acumula el 42% de las emisiones de todo ese sector.
> 
> La Agencia Internacional de Energías Renovables (Irena, en sus siglas en inglés) sostiene que, para poder cumplir con la meta de que la temperatura media a final de siglo no suba más de dos grados respecto a los niveles preindustriales, hará falta duplicar la instalación de fuentes limpias en los próximos 15 años. Además de incrementar la eficiencia, el objetivo que marcan los analistas de Irena es aumentar la cuota de renovables sobre el consumo total de energía del 18% en 2010 al 36% en 2030.
> 
> 
> ...


referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...39_654884.html

----------


## termopar

> *El pacto contra el cambio climático queda en manos de los ministros*
> Tras aprobarse el borrador de los técnicos comienza la negociación política en París
> MANUEL PLANELLES París 5 DIC 2015 - 21:08 CET
> 
> Las negociaciones en la cumbre del Clima de París para cerrar un acuerdo global contra el cambio climático, que arrancaron el lunes, han dado el paso de los técnicos a los políticos. Los negociadores técnicos de los 195 países reunidos en París han estado limando el borrador del pacto durante los últimos cinco días. Finalmente, ese borrador consta de 48 páginas, llenas de corchetes. La gran cantidad de corchetes apunta a que siguen existiendo muchos puntos de desacuerdo entre los Estados.
> 
> La financiación para los países en desarrollo y la vinculación jurídica del pacto siguen en discusión. Y ambos puntos están relacionados con el concepto de diferenciación, que hace referencia a que los países desarrollados, responsables de haber iniciado el calentamiento global con sus emisiones durante décadas, deben asumir más responsabilidades que los Estados en vías de desarrollo.
> 
> *Una 'tasa Tobin' europea con tonos verdes*
> ...


Referencia:http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...06_612130.html

----------


## termopar

> *Cumbre del Clima de París: La COP21 aprueba un borrador de acuerdo para ser ultimado por los ministros
> *
> Christiana Figueres, Laurent Fabius y Ban Ki-moon en Le Bourget, este sábado. REUTERS
> 
> 
> CARLOS FRESNEDA Corresponsal Londres
> ACTUALIZADO 05/12/201515:24
> 
> Las 195 delegaciones que participan en la cumbre del clima de París han aprobado un borrador de 48 páginas con las líneas maestras del acuerdo que se pretende alcanzar en la capital francesa el próximo 11 de diciembre. Aunque aún hay "grandes diferencias políticas", especialmente entre los países desarrollados y en desarrollo, la voluntad de cerrar la COP21 con un acuerdo global para la reducción de emisiones está al alcance de la mano, según ha advertido la embajadora francesa del clima Laurence Tubiana.
> ...


otro punto de vista de las negociaciones técnicas

referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/1...2258b4660.html

----------


## termopar

Parece que hay fumata blanca



> *La Cumbre de París allana el camino para que EEUU firme el acuerdo*
> 
> Un acuerdo contra el cambio climático sin EE UU, el segundo mayor emisor de CO2 del mundo, sería de nuevo ineficaz. John Kerry, secretario de EE UU, ha señalado este miércoles en París que se necesita un pacto "inclusivo, ambicioso y sostenible". Pero su país tiene problemas con la vinculación jurídica: no puede aceptar que los objetivos de reducción de emisiones que debe acometer le vengan impuestos desde un tratado internacional. Del último borrador que se ha difundido este miércoles en la Cumbre del Clima se ha eliminado el artículo que fijaba esa vinculación legal.
> 
> Meses antes de la Cumbre de París, donde se intenta cerrar un acuerdo global contra el cambio climático, se sabía que habría que hacer piruetas en la redacción del texto. Entre los muchos problemas que están sobre la mesa está la imposibilidad, reconocida por EE UU, de firmar un acuerdo en el que legalmente se le obligue a un recorte concreto de emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que la Administración de Barack Obama no esté dispuesta a reducirlas. Como otros 185 países, EE UU ha presentado ante la ONU un plan concreto. Se compromete a recortar sus emisiones entre un 26% y un 28% en 2025.
> 
> 
> ...


referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...96_957902.html

----------


## Jonasino

> Parece que hay fumata blanca


¿Pero es que tambien ahí se dedican a contaminar la atmósfera con humos? No tenemos remedio.

----------


## pablovelasco

Me hace gracia que ahora han cambiado el discurso de calentamiento global, a cambio climático, que como todos sabemos puede producir tanto frío como calor y tanto sequía como inundaciones o todo lo contrario a lo anterior... Así seguro que no se falla.
Por cierto, me hubiera gustado ver como se hubiera podido producir la revolución industrial con estos iluminados de políticos de gobernantes... Todavía iríamos en carretas de caballos. 
Lo que no se dan cuenta es que todas estas medidas a quienes más perjudican es a los paises en desarrollo que no se pueden permitir el lujo de ser "guays" como los europeos. Me apena ver que EEUU también está cayendo en la misma retórica ambientalista.

----------


## termopar

> Me hace gracia que ahora han cambiado el discurso de calentamiento global, a cambio climático, que como todos sabemos puede producir tanto frío como calor y tanto sequía como inundaciones o todo lo contrario a lo anterior... Así seguro que no se falla.
> Por cierto, me hubiera gustado ver como se hubiera podido producir la revolución industrial con estos iluminados de políticos de gobernantes... Todavía iríamos en carretas de caballos. 
> Lo que no se dan cuenta es que todas estas medidas a quienes más perjudican es a los paises en desarrollo que no se pueden permitir el lujo de ser "guays" como los europeos. Me apena ver que EEUU también está cayendo en la misma retórica ambientalista.


Qué frases acaba de decir! Para enmarcar! No tengo tanto tiempo como para deshilar cada una de las cosas y argumentos que acaba de decir. Creo que sólo se salva algún que otro artículo, signo de puntuación o preposición.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Me hace gracia que ahora han cambiado el discurso de calentamiento global, a cambio climático, que como todos sabemos puede producir tanto frío como calor y tanto sequía como inundaciones o todo lo contrario a lo anterior... Así seguro que no se falla.
> Por cierto, me hubiera gustado ver como se hubiera podido producir la revolución industrial con estos iluminados de políticos de gobernantes... Todavía iríamos en carretas de caballos. 
> Lo que no se dan cuenta es que todas estas medidas a quienes más perjudican es a los paises en desarrollo que no se pueden permitir el lujo de ser "guays" como los europeos. Me apena ver que EEUU también está cayendo en la misma retórica ambientalista.


Ya sabemos quien es el primo de Rajoy.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Miércoles, 09 Diciembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Jueves, 10 Diciembre 2015 
> 
> La Agencia de la Energía Nuclear de la OCDE (NEA, por sus siglas en inglés) ha emitido un vídeo titulado "Nuclear Energy: Combating Climate Change" que resume con datos, gráficos y testimonios de responsables de esta organización, el papel de la energía nuclear para combatir el calentamiento global.
> 
> 
> 
> Video youtube okCon motivo de la celebración de la Cumbre del Clima en París (COP21), en al cual la comunidad internacional debería alcanzar un acuerdo jurídico vinculante para no superar el límite de aumento de la temperatura por encima de 2ºC, la NEA defiende la energía nuclear recordando que es, desde hace décadas, la fuente que más electricidad produce sin emitir CO2. En opinión de esta organización, la energía nuclear tiene un rol muy importante en el freno de los gases de efecto invernadero y "la aportación que realiza no está reconocida", señalan sus responsables.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...mbio-climatico

----------


## pablovelasco

Ya sabe que a la gente esta de París les da erisipela cuando se menciona la energía nuclear, y sabe por qué?, porque en el fondo todo esto del cambio climático, antes calentamiento global, es un gran negocio, y no solo económico, sino político. Mediante grupos de presión se ha creado una imagen mala de la energía nuclear, y ninguno de estos políticos va a arriesgarse a perder su puesto apoyando abiertamente la energía nuclear, aunque fuera la mejor opción.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Claro, claro, la energía nuclear no tiene poderosos grupos de presión a favor, son los padres...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

La energía nuclear no se nombra porque es cara y peligrosa. Le pasa lo mismo que a la fotovoltaica o eólica en sus orígenes pero sin el plus de la peligrosidad

----------


## termopar

> *COP21: aprueban histórico acuerdo contra el cambio climático en la cumbre de París*
> 
> El presidente de Francia, Francois Hollande, el ministro de relaciones exteriores francés, Laurent Fabius y el secretario general de la ONU, Ban Ki Moon.
> 
> Misión cumplida. Los 195 países reunidos en París desde comienzos de mes aprobaron este sábado un acuerdo para luchar contra el cambio climático.
> 
> "El punto más importante es el acuerdo para que el aumento de la temperatura global no alcance los dos grados centígrados", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Francia, Laurent Fabius, quien fue el encargado de presentar parte el texto final que se logró después de dos semanas de negociaciones dentro de la reunión del clima COP21.
> 
> Hasta ahora se consideraban el aumento hasta los dos grados centígrados como límite para el calentamiento global, pero muchos activistas lo consideraban como una opción a largo plazo que no permitía acciones concretas.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.bbc.com/mundo/noticias/20...az#share-tools

No se le ha dado mucha importancia a esta cumbre, bien por la poca fe depositada hasta ahora en cumbres de este estilo, el estado político actual o por otras noticias de interés. Pero a mi me parece muy importante. Es un punto y aparte. Lo veremos en los próximos años.

----------


## termopar

> *La Cumbre de París cierra un acuerdo histórico contra el cambio climático*
> Los 195 países reunidos desde hace dos semanas en la capital francesa logran un acuerdo para limitar el aumento de la temperatura del planeta
> 
> MANUEL PLANELLES París 12 DIC 2015 - 19:58 CET
> 
> Los 195 países reunidos desde hace dos semanas en la Cumbre de París han llegado finalmente a un acuerdo contra el calentamiento global, el primer pacto “universal de la historia de las negociaciones climáticas”, según lo bautizó el presidente francés, François Hollande, al presentar este sábado por la mañana el borrador final. Un texto que ha sido debatido en las últimas horas y que busca limitar el aumento de la temperatura media del planeta, fija techo a las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y establece un sistema de financiación para que los países con menos recursos puedan adaptarse a los efectos del cambio climático.
> 
> Tras reunir al plenario, en el que se ha dado cuenta de los últimos retoques al documento, el ministro de Exteriores francés, Laurent Fabius, con una amplia sonrisa, ha anunciado con un golpe de mazo el acuerdo sobre el cambio climático. Los asistentes se han alzado de sus asientos para un largo y sonoro aplauso por el hito alcanzado.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...10_209267.html

----------


## termopar

> *Cuatro claves para entender el pacto de París sobre el cambio climático*
> 
> MANUEL PLANELLES París 12 DIC 2015 - 20:06 CET
> 
> El texto final del acuerdo de París, que ha sido ratificado por los 195 países reunidos en la capital francesa, tiene como objetivo principal conseguir que el aumento de la temperatura media del planeta a final de siglo por el cambio climático se quede "muy por debajo" de los dos grados con respecto a los niveles preindustriales. También se apunta a que se deben hacer esfuerzos para que "no supere los 1,5". Se busca además aumentar la capacidad de los países de adaptarse al cambio climático, siempre teniendo en cuenta la "seguridad alimentaria". Por último, se aboga por conseguir que los "flujos financieros" caminen hacia una economía baja en emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero.  
> 
> *Metas*
> 
> Para lograr el objetivo de que el aumento de la temperatura media a finales de siglo se quede entre los 1,5 y 2 grados se establece que todos los países deberán alcanzar un techo en sus emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero "lo antes posible". Los países desarrollados deberán hacerlo los primeros. Los que no lo son tendrán más tiempo, aunque no se fija un año concreto. De lo que sí se habla es que, en la segunda mitad de este siglo, se deberá llegar a un "equilibrio" entre las emisiones y la capacidad de absorber esos gases, principalmente el dióxido de carbono. Este último punto abre la puerta de forma clara a los mecanismos de secuestro y almacenamiento de carbono, una vía que defienden los países petroleros para no cortar ya con los combustibles fósiles.
> ...


Referencia:http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...23_577088.html

----------


## termopar

> *EEUU se une a China y ratifica el acuerdo sobre el clima de París*
> 
> ISMAEL ARANA
> Hong Kong
> 03/09/2016 14:50
> 
> China y Estados Unidos, responsables entre ambas del 38% de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero de todo el mundo, han ratificado el acuerdo alcanzado hace un año en la cumbre del clima de Paris (COP 21), un paso que se presume trascendental para que este pacto pueda entrar en vigor y luchar por poner coto a los efectos del cambio climático. 
> 
> La primera en anunciar esta decisión ha sido China, el mayor emisor del planeta, cuyo visto bueno tuvo lugar el día antes de ejercer como anfitrión en la cumbre de líderes mundiales del G20 que se celebra entre este domingo y lunes en la espectacular ciudad de Hangzhou.
> ...


Referencia:http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2016/0...5508b45cb.html

----------


## termopar

> *La lucha contra el calentamiento global se acelera al entrar en vigor el Acuerdo de París dentro de 30 días*
> 
> FRANCE PRESSE
> París
> 05/10/2016 22:34
> 
> El Acuerdo de París para luchar contra el calentamiento global entra en vigor en 30 días, menos de un año después de su adopción por parte de 195 países, una velocidad sin precedentes.
> 
> "¡72 países que representan el 56,75% de las emisiones ya han ratificado el Acuerdo de París! La entrada en vigor tendrá lugar dentro de 30 días" ha tuiteado Patricia Espinosa, secretaria ejecutiva de la Convención de Naciones Unidas sobre Cambio Climático.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2016/1...02a8b45bd.html

----------

